# The Life Of Beau



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

So I'm gonna start one of these I think... All about my fish. I'm gonna try and train him I think 

I'll tell you a little bit about him, how I got him, what's happened the last month, and a bit about me too first though. 

So I have insomnia which is why I've been on this site for probably 48 hours straight... This is also why I'm starting this at nearly 4:30 in the morning. I'm a university student, studying to become a registered dietitian, who recently bought herself a betta fish.. who I decided I'm going to train.

I bought Beau on January 2nd, 2012. He's pretty young I think... when I bought him, I was with my step mom, who also bought a fish whom she named Felix. the usual story follows, with tiny tanks, no heater, etc. I know Beau is younger than Felix at least, because he was much smaller... so small, the pellets I'd bought him, he couldn't even fit in his mouth, and Felix could eat them whole! So this began the beginning of my fish endeavours.

Beau didn't eat for 5 days after I brought him home, just because he was stressed. When he did eat or show an interest in food, it was lame flake food, which he would spit out. Clearly, he didn't like that. I bought pellets, and realized, he couldn't fit them in his mouth! So I started soaking them in a bit of tank water, then cutting them up into quarters for him... haha, you should have seen my boyfriend's reaction the first time I asked him to take care of my fish for the weekend! 

Beau's still currently living in his small half gallon tank unfortunately, just because I can't get a larger one until May (I have two roommates who dislike the fish living on top of the counter). However, I clean his tank twice a week, 50 - 70% water changes mid each week, and a full 100% every weekend, and I remove waste etc. throughout the week with a turkey baster. I do try my best to take good care of him, promise! (He also sits atop a counter that has a heater inside it, so he is heated, and we have skylights in the apartment right above him which is really nice... he has a view of both the bedroom and kitchen so he always has company... and I feed him twice a day, two pellets each feeding, or two freeze dried bloodworms as the second instead)

He's had some sort of problem with a white furry growth kinda on and off for a few weeks, and it looks like it's finally going away for good... fingers crossed! Say your prayers that he doesn't get sick again please, okay? <3

So now you know a bit about the guy... Now, the fun part! Little stories about him that could make anyone smile 

So as I said, he sits on a sort of heated divider window thing between the kitchen counter and my bedroom (no privacy in my place, I swear). So this one day, I'm makin faces at him and playing music and dancing for him while I get ready and do my makeup, and he's all up at the glass swimming around, then he stops to take a nap. Well just as I grab my coat off my bed and put it and my scarf on, he moves a little, and literally he waved good bye! He just moved one fin, and it looked exactly like he was waving! Just as I put my coat on! I swear! haha. I had to text all my friends, and gosh how I wish I'd had that on tape! Cutest thing ever 

He always comes up to the glass when I walk in the room too... but I'm sure most do that, don't they?

Anyways, so this guy is really playful... he likes to chase my finger along the glass. Today, after his photoshoot, which you can see here I decided to stick my finger in the tank just a little bit and see if he'd "kiss" it. I figure I make kissy faces enough at him... so sure enough, I make a kissy face and he comes right up to the glass (after the camera was away, he's so modest!) and does a little dance, and then I put my finger in and blew two kisses at him... and he swam right to my finger and "kissed" it! Like he knew exactly what he was supposed to do! So I decided to see if I could get him to start jumping for food over time... not high, but a little bit. I'm starting with him eating food off my finger, which he did promptly when I awarded him with a bloodworm for the kiss. I'm really excited to see if he'll do this over time though!

Oh, funny story about him though! The other day I was cleaning his tank and put in a new plant and changed the substrate, and I stick my finger in his little temp bowl to see if the temp is the same as the tank... and he rammed right into my finger! On purpose! Totally attacked it haha. Was very cute 

And this other time, when I was changing his water, he was feeling a little under the weather I suppose, and he actually let me pet him! Yup, I pet my fish! It was sooooo cute haha. After he plopped back into his water that day, he perked right up... though I think it may have more to do with the clean water than the affection lol. 

Also, last night, did he ever scare me! So I told you I put new substrate in right? Well its little blue glass fish stones. He burrowed into them, right down to the suction cup at the base of his plant, and I thought he was stuck! I got him out quickly, and not 5 mins later, he's back in there! I waited to see if he could get out, and if not, I'd get him out, but I waited also to act as a bit of punishment in case he couldn't, so at least he'd learn... well he got out alright. Then later today, where does he take a nap.. right in the stones again! It's his own personal cave it seems haha. I am glad they're rather light and he's able to move them by himself a little bit though, or I'd be very worried about him getting stuck. He also has two other new favourite places since I redecorated... face down, tail up, looking down into the bottom of his plant, right in the middle of it haha. He takes naps like that! Or, as I have pictures of, him resting on his rock which I placed on an angle in the tank, as if it's some lounge chair. He also likes hiding under the rock, between it and the edge of the little substrate container, especially during the day... Right now he's in his plant though, but not with his nose down... He's just flaring for no reason. He looks really pretty in all the little grass blades flaring...  He's a beautiful fish. 

Oh I never mentioned why I named him Beau! His name is Beau because at the time I was single (seeing a guy, but we weren't dating.. we are now though) and I decided I wanted myself a "Handsome Man" which Beau means... I decided, screw it, he could be my handsome man! hahaha. And he really is beautiful  He has at least 50% ray extension past the fin part, and such bright striking colours... That's right, I'm checking out my boy right now! hahaha. 

Anyways, as I remember more funny stories about him, or cute or endearing ones, I'll post them... or as they occur! My success, or lack there of, of training him will also be updated!

PS. Did I mention, he wouldn't kiss my finger with the video camera on? He's so shy! You'd never guess it from those beautiful pics I got today though, y'know? haha. Anyways, Beau says good night! Hopefully we can both get some sleep soon


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Beau is a very handsome boy and one lucky fish to have someone to take care of him so well. Thanks for telling us his story.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

> He's had some sort of problem with a white furry growth kinda on and off for a few weeks, and it looks like it's finally going away for good... fingers crossed!


If this was just on the tips of his fins, I had a similar problem (cotton fin), which cleared up on its own just with lots of clean water and steady temperature/ph. Apparently, it really hates clean water.

It actually did Sid a favour, in causing a bunch of 'glued' together fin-tips (which he had when I got him, from previously crap water quality) to drop off, freeing fins and tail to spread more naturally. There's the beginning of regrowth happening on those affected fins now, and he looks so much better for it. Silver linings, and whatnot!

Beau seems like a fish with a lot of personality. Looking forward to more stories.


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks  

At Aus, that's great to hear! It definitely is exactly like that haha. I had to use meds, but the water changes are working really well to keep it away  thanks for letting me know! I'm glad your fish is getting better too


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

Bahahahaha. So I just fed Beau... And the little guy ate off my finger alright, but when I asked for a kiss, he either tried to bite me or attack me haha ... Wasnt friendly or soft at all though! Little bugger haha. He wouldn't jump, but at least he's getting used to my hands  lol


----------

